# IALC discussion thread



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please discuss the results of the IALC here. Thanks!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Please discuss the results of the IALC here. Thanks!


Congrats to everyone. Very very nice tanks. I like PJAN tank a lot. Very striking colors.

Cheers,

Pedro

Art_Giacosa, milalic will see what he can add to AquaPalooza.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

First of all I would like to congratulate APC, the winners and the all participants that made the IALC one of the most important events of 2005 in the planted tank hobby.

I believe this year Norbert Sabat deserves a special congratulation when his tanks, his journal and his interview in the Library section considered.

I would suggest APC to prepare a printed booklet which might include sample photos from the tanks, interviews, journals. That would be another important contribution to the hobby. 

One thing I don't understand about the results that every time I rearrange the list, there appears some minor changes in the order of the tanks. There are multiple tanks which took the same ratings from the jury. In rearrangements of the results, their place is changing between them, except the order between Ocean Breeze and Spring Hunt. Both tanks have 8.4 rating from the jury but Ocean Breeze has been announced as the first and Spring Hunt as the second. It might be better to add another column to the list about the rank order of each tank or to release the preference criteria among the tanks which took the same rating from the jury.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It would be great to hear from the jury members about their general impressions of the contest by comparing it to the other contests in the hobby. I also would like to hear the comments from the admins about the future of this sophisticated and spectacular contest.

I want to remind the statement about the jury, please don't forget it:



> We will be having eight judges in this contest, four from the Americas, two from Europe, and two from Asia!!!
> 
> A judging panel page with descriptions and photos of the judges will be up soon.
> 
> Carlos


It would also be great to hear about the process and the criteria used in the evaluation of the tanks. That would help the new entries a lot to be more competitive. When we look at the jury ratings in fact they are low. It is the contest admins' responsibility to make the criteria explicit. The contestants should be sure about what is expected from the contestants to get 10.0. The rest will be dependent on the contestants' skills.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Congrats to everyone who win the prize! Norbert, you did very well, good job, keep it up!! I like your tanks very much!


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice. I really enjoyed reading the judges' comments and seeing how the judges' ratings compared to the popular votes. The one thing I would suggest for future contests is to give more space for the judges' comments. Many of the comments were obviously truncated mid-word. 

Most of all, the aquariums were spectacular. Congratulations to all entrants.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

With so many wonderful and competitive entries, one has to be extra careful when tabulating the final rankings.

I think the fact that we had seven very reputable judges should be advertised instead of kept anonymous in the commentary. It is important to know that the comments are coming from someone who knows their stuff. Furthermore, knowing the identity of each judge helps one know from what point of view the comment is coming from. 

I extend a big "thank you" to all the hobbyists that entered the APC Contest on its debut year. I was both charmed and surprised by the shear volume and diversity of entries received. 

Carlos


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners! I really like PJAN's tank as well.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone. Especially to Norbert, well in fact he is a dominator of this contest  And of course congratulations to Enigma from Poland  Oh, and I hope you are planning IAPLC 2006?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats to all... Norbert..Great job!! selfish though, taking 3 of the 5 top spots..hahaha..but i dont mind.. they are wonderful tanks!!
Looking forward to the probability of 2006 and see you in ADA..


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

Is that some kind of April fool? Hat-trick? 

Seriously i'm very, very, VERY surprised, IMO my tank wasn't so good but one the other hand maybe I'm not objective :lol:. My favorite was Justin Law, Eric Cheng ("Tiny Valley"), PJAN ( "Old Chinese Garden") and this tank. I also like Marcin Betlejewski (RedBaron) layouts.

Thanks for this honor, I'm really appereciate that.

Of course I'll enter ADA contest but only for free contest book :twisted: - honestly with my basic iwagumi layout IMHO I don't have chance to be even in top 300

Congratulation to all, see ya next year


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Very cool stuff. Congratulations everyone!

Hopefully one day I can take part in this contest


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Inspiring sights. Oliver Knott's aquarium is a sensation. I like the Marsilea. I keep my eye on Oliver's (plantella's) Pbase gallery and was beginning to think he was going off the boil. Those classics of his a few years ago were excellent, Oliver. Hope that you return to such design themes soon.

The excellent presentation is as much a prize for the organizers as it is for the individual winners. Bravo.

I should add that I like Dennis's 10g a lot. Not only does it show that "real estate" is not an absolute necessity, but the design is elegant and natural. It reminds me of that excellent 10g that Ryuken placed highly in the ADA competition a few years ago. Well done, Dennis.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL...just joking Norbert.. your tanks are great!!..

i love RedBarons layout as well..especially his "piece of nature" reminded me of the local biotope here.. i thought that was a great job as well...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Score--------- frequency
10 ----------------- 0
9------------------- 0
8 ------------------ 6
*7 ------------------ 62*
*6 ------------------ 64*
5 ------------------ 20
4 ------------------ 2
3 ------------------ 0
2 ------------------ 1
1 ------------------ 0
0 ------------------ 2

For the score distribution between 0 and 10 we may expect a normal and a bell shaped curve. On the other hand *80%* of the contest scores seem to be condensed between 6 and 7, which mean an obvious distortion of the curve. This is a reflection of the difficulty in making the discriminations among the performances. I think the final scores are composed of some subscores from different domains. By relying upon statistics we can find out the best predictors of the final scores and enrich these domains so that the final scores show a normal distribution in the end. These types of analyses would raise excellent topics about what to favor in aquascaping contests.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow! quite speechless...to be among the pros...mine must be the messiest tank with the most plants...:lol: i agree with the judges comments! jungle and too many big fish...so i'll take a few out! a very very very very very happy :second: !:humble:


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Will the scoresheet of each tank be displayed on the contest site ?

P.S. : thanks to the one viewer that voted for my tank


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

Mellonman said:


> Will the scoresheet of each tank be displayed on the contest site ?
> 
> P.S. : thanks to the one viewer that voted for my tank


The scoresheets would be a great learning resource for me.

P.S. : thanks to the nine viewers who voted for my tank


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Please discuss the results of the IALC here. Thanks!


Will the jury members and admins of the contest participate to the discussion? Otherwise this thread will extinguish rapidly (In fact it has been already extinguished). I believe APC would want to continue to discuss artistic and scientific aspects of the contest.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello,

Due to very limited time last weeks...I'm a bit late to congratulate the winners of the APC contest.
Also the very high standard is something to think about...I think more and more people are raising the barr... 

Especially congratulations to Norbert, who made in my eyes anyway, one heck of a natural aquascape with his "rain forest". 10 full points !
Very inspiring and maybe I will go back to my roots and start aquascaping more natural.

Regards,
PJAN


----------

